# 2000 MAXIMA GLE COLD START



## ammp6 (Jan 24, 2005)

Nissan has had my nissan 2000 gle max V6 3.0Liter/ 96000 miles/ for 30 days, unable to figure out what is wrong ..... Help! .. When it is cold, it will crank (with a delay and a "whine") but it hitches and jumps. I have to rev it to 2 rpms for about 30 mins to be able to drive it --- because if it is not warm enough it will cut off ( even in drive). Nissan has supposedly cked computer diagnositics, 02 sensors, even in touch with engineers. They have tried changing the mass air flow (whichwas replaced last winter) they say they have checked the 02 oxygen sensors ( actually put new ones on that did not solve the problem), have ran tests on the ecm and are now going to pull the intake manifold and say they are not sure if it will fix it. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## carolinagirl0430 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Maxima cold start*

My 2000 maxima has the same problem. I took it in to Nissan yesterday and they adjusted the idle level a little. It's too soon to tell, but hopefully this will solve the problem. If not, they suggest that it may need a new fuel filter, replace all 6 coils, or reprogram the ECM.



ammp6 said:


> Nissan has had my nissan 2000 gle max V6 3.0Liter/ 96000 miles/ for 30 days, unable to figure out what is wrong ..... Help! .. When it is cold, it will crank (with a delay and a "whine") but it hitches and jumps. I have to rev it to 2 rpms for about 30 mins to be able to drive it --- because if it is not warm enough it will cut off ( even in drive). Nissan has supposedly cked computer diagnositics, 02 sensors, even in touch with engineers. They have tried changing the mass air flow (whichwas replaced last winter) they say they have checked the 02 oxygen sensors ( actually put new ones on that did not solve the problem), have ran tests on the ecm and are now going to pull the intake manifold and say they are not sure if it will fix it. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## moose (Dec 14, 2004)

*Cold Start Problems with 2000 Maxima*



ammp6 said:


> Nissan has had my nissan 2000 gle max V6 3.0Liter/ 96000 miles/ for 30 days, unable to figure out what is wrong ..... Help! .. When it is cold, it will crank (with a delay and a "whine") but it hitches and jumps. I have to rev it to 2 rpms for about 30 mins to be able to drive it --- because if it is not warm enough it will cut off ( even in drive). Nissan has supposedly cked computer diagnositics, 02 sensors, even in touch with engineers. They have tried changing the mass air flow (whichwas replaced last winter) they say they have checked the 02 oxygen sensors ( actually put new ones on that did not solve the problem), have ran tests on the ecm and are now going to pull the intake manifold and say they are not sure if it will fix it. Does anyone have any ideas?


My 2000 Maxima has 82000 miles on it and I have the same cold start problem. My car was originally diagnosed with a P0402 code which said I needed a new Front CAT and an O2 sensor. I( took the car through emissons testing and passed with flying colors. Next they said it could be the EGR valve, or the Knock Sensor. Then they said it was probably the ignition coils, but I said then why does the rough idling and stalling only occur when its cold? Wouldn't it be rough all the time? So far I replaced nothing but am going to clean or replace the EGR valve (wherever it is) and do a resistance check on the coils per a posting on this forum. Let me know what happens and I will do the same.

Best Regards,

Moose


----------



## carolinagirl0430 (Jan 21, 2005)

*cold start problems*

Doing a computer relearn for my idling apparently did not work, two days later, it is stalling again. Luckily, it wasn't expensive. It is back at Nissan, and I will let you know what we find out, if anything.
Since having my car (4 months), I have had the 02 sensor replaced, a coil replaced, and the EGR valve cleaned, along with a few other things. All of these things were helpful for the problems I was having at the time, but clearly did not prevent cold starting, so I am unsure if they will help you, but good luck.
I will post again when they decide what to do next with my car!


----------



## carolinagirl0430 (Jan 21, 2005)

*cold start*

Well, the verdict is in...
This time, the Nissan dealer wants to replace my gasket intake manifold. They believe there may be a small hole in the rubber seal, allowing air to seep in. When the car warms up, it does not stall because the seal expands, sealing the hole, and preventing air from coming in. The cost is between $800-900 dollars. 
I hope this time it fixes the problem!
I will keep you posted though.


----------



## ammp6 (Jan 24, 2005)

*IT WORKED!*



carolinagirl0430 said:


> Well, the verdict is in...
> This time, the Nissan dealer wants to replace my gasket intake manifold. They believe there may be a small hole in the rubber seal, allowing air to seep in. When the car warms up, it does not stall because the seal expands, sealing the hole, and preventing air from coming in. The cost is between $800-900 dollars.
> I hope this time it fixes the problem!
> I will keep you posted though.


They replace the "plentum intake gasket" and not the manifold, just a little piece of rubber causing this mayhem,,,and i think that was about 199.00 // they charged 604.00 because they kept it so long and checked out the computer, 02 sensors, max air flow .. but i got it back yesterday and it worked this morning just great, even at 20 degrees! I also had talked to nissan one ( the customer service and i think they helped in reducing the labor hours for checking the othe stuff.)


----------



## moose (Dec 14, 2004)

*Plennum Intake Gasket*



ammp6 said:


> They replace the "plentum intake gasket" and not the manifold, just a little piece of rubber causing this mayhem,,,and i think that was about 199.00 // they charged 604.00 because they kept it so long and checked out the computer, 02 sensors, max air flow .. but i got it back yesterday and it worked this morning just great, even at 20 degrees! I also had talked to nissan one ( the customer service and i think they helped in reducing the labor hours for checking the othe stuff.)


Thank you for the information on the cold start problem. I called my Nissan dealer to get an appointment and cost for replacing the plennum gasket, but he said there are several, and which one would I like replaced. If you could provide the part number from your invoice worksheet, I would greatly appreciate the info.

Best Regards,

Moose


----------



## carolinagirl0430 (Jan 21, 2005)

The seals are very cheap- you can have them all replaced. My Part No. was 14033-2Y900 and 16175-2Y000. They were 5.64 each. Don't let them replace the Aluminum gasket unless it is cracked. It costs about $460. They tried to replace this, but my dad, who is a mechanic, refused. The previous post was correct, and hopefully, this will fix the problem!


----------



## moose (Dec 14, 2004)

*Gasket Replacement*



carolinagirl0430 said:


> The seals are very cheap- you can have them all replaced. My Part No. was 14033-2Y900 and 16175-2Y000. They were 5.64 each. Don't let them replace the Aluminum gasket unless it is cracked. It costs about $460. They tried to replace this, but my dad, who is a mechanic, refused. The previous post was correct, and hopefully, this will fix the problem!


Thanks for the information!

Moose


----------



## willin01 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Cold start problems*



moose said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> Moose


Moose, I have the exact same problems with the cold starts. I refuse to let the service dept. change everything until they stumble up on the correct fix however. I was wondering if you also replaced your plenum gaskets to solve your problem.


----------

